# MAC spray foundation - (Studio Mist)



## danabanayna (Jun 26, 2006)

I was surfing the web today and saw a post about a possible MAC spray foundation in a can.  Does anyone know any more details?

Here is the link:

http://community.livejournal.com/mac.../16403424.html


----------



## Marcita (Jun 26, 2006)

This information is from a friend that talked to an MA. She was told there are 3 shades and that you spray it on your hand, not your face, then apply with a brush. She said it was LE. I'm trying to find out more.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jun 27, 2006)

3 shades? *sigh*


----------



## bellaetoile (Jun 27, 2006)

interesting concept, i guess, i don't know whether it sounds really cool, or really creepy. it sounds more like an industry trade product, versus a consumer everyday use product? it'll be interesting to see when it comes out, i guess.


----------



## ette (Jun 27, 2006)

Only 3 shades? How could that work? Light, medium, dark? Maybe they are body foundations, like that Airbrush Legs stuff. Oh well I guess Plushglass is lip plumper based on that post.


----------



## maxcat (Jun 27, 2006)

Okay, I'm con-fusssssed. 
What's the point of spraying it if you can't spray it on your face a la "airbrush at home"? 
What payoff other than novelty am I missing here if I always use a brush and light liquid? Why does it have to "spray" out? 
Help! Aneurysm imminent!


----------



## tricky (Jun 27, 2006)

am i the only one that thinks it's super lame you can't spray it directly on your face? i realize it is a safty issue but still it's like what's the point? it sounds kind of messy and a hassle for everyday use.


----------



## MACGoddess (Jun 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ette* 
_Oooh I'll be getting light and medium (as long as they are non-acnegenic, I've had issues with most of MAC's foundations other than SFF). Thanks so much MACGoddess!_

 
It shouldn't break you out...  MAC's makeup is tested to make sure it is non-comedogenic and non-acnegenic, but in all honesty you can't ever tell when something might break you out ANYWAY you know?   

Give it a try and see what you think, I know I am in LOVE!


----------



## MACGoddess (Jun 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *maxcat* 
_Okay, I'm con-fusssssed. 
What's the point of spraying it if you can't spray it on your face a la "airbrush at home"? 
What payoff other than novelty am I missing here if I always use a brush and light liquid? Why does it have to "spray" out? 
Help! Aneurysm imminent!_

 
The point is the finish of the makeup.  This is INCREDIBLY natural looking and gorgeous, you CANNOT get this finish from a liquid or powder foundation...  

This exerpt is from the MAC update book:

Studio Mist Foundation is a lightweight, creamy foundation in an aerosol mist can.  This unique delivery system dispenses extremely fine pigmetn particles that result in a beautifully sheer application of product on the sin.  The long-wearing formula provides buildable sheer to medium coverage and a natural finish.  A combination of micronized, spherical powders allows the product to glide on smoothly and comfortably onto the skin resulting in a purer color payoff.  Spray Studio Mist Foundation onto the back of your hand and pick up the product with a brush like the 191 brush or spray directly onto a brush or sponge and blend evenly over the skin.  Studio Mist Foundation can be worn by all skin types.

Besides the info above, you CANNOT achieve an even finish if you are spraying your foundation onto your face yourself.  How are you going to SEE where it goes?  Also it will get EVERYWHERE, think of when you spray your hair with some hairspray...  Do you really want to deal with that every morning?


----------



## Wontpayretail23 (Jun 27, 2006)

Another thing thats LE that your going to get hooked on and not be able to find ever again until the next release. I'm tempted because it sound cool, but why bother if it's LE?


----------



## Designergirl9 (Jun 27, 2006)

check out the post about it at the top of this section.


----------



## MACGoddess (Jun 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Wontpayretail23* 
_Another thing thats LE that your going to get hooked on and not be able to find ever again until the next release. I'm tempted because it sound cool, but why bother if it's LE?_

 
It is NOT LE...  It is a permanent addition to the foundation line hun.


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 9, 2006)

*Not sure if posted yet but some info on MAC Studio Mist Blush*

One color will be called Peach Spritz. It's fun to use. You shake it and the can sounds like a spray paint . The mist of color doesn't look creamy, powdery or shiny but rather very natural and transparent and still delivers enough pigment to create a healthy looking flush.... from wwdbeautybiz magazine


----------



## MeganGMcD (Aug 9, 2006)

I am ALLLL over this!


----------



## aziajs (Aug 9, 2006)

Interesting.  I can't wait to see these.


----------



## Jaim (Aug 9, 2006)

Sounds awesome!


----------



## _trimm_trabb (Aug 29, 2006)

I think there might already be a thread about this.

But either way, I cannot wait for them to come out. For years the only brand that's made the aerosol foundation is Dior and it's like $40.00 a bottle (or more, I can't remember). I am so excited for this to come out and I think it is perfect for people who don't want to feel like they're wearing a lot of makeup.


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 29, 2006)

merged existing threads about studio mist


----------



## iiifugaziii (Aug 29, 2006)

is there any way you can move my question to the top? so more people will see it ? :/


----------



## idreamincolor (Aug 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *maxcat* 
_Okay, I'm con-fusssssed. 
What's the point of spraying it if you can't spray it on your face a la "airbrush at home"? 
What payoff other than novelty am I missing here if I always use a brush and light liquid? Why does it have to "spray" out? 
Help! Aneurysm imminent!_

 

Why would you want to spray anything in an aerosol can on your face???


----------



## OnaFyre (Aug 29, 2006)

I heard there would be 6 shades, not three and 3 blush shades.


----------

